# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  لكسب السعادة الزوجية

## احمد الحبر

*



( هذه 55 نصيحة من المجربين والخبراء وعلماء النفس لكسب السعادة الزوجية ) .. 

أخي الزوج .. أختي الزوجة :- 

1- تذكر أن الغياب القصير عن الزوجة قد يقوي الرابطة الزوجية ، لكن الغياب الطويل قد يكون معول هدم لها . 
2- عليك أن تفهم طبيعة المرأة حتى يمكنك فهم ووعي التعامل الصحيح معها من غير تطرف ولا شطط . 
3- لا تدع أي خلاف بينكما يستمر إلى اليوم التالي . 
4- تجنب الحديث عن التجارب السابقة أو عن الماضي المرتبط بامرأة أخرى ، سواء كانت خطيبة أو زوجة سابقة . 
5- ابتعد عن المثالية ، وعش حياتك بطريقة طبيعية ، ولا تتوقع المعجزات . 
6- أعرب لزوجتك عن حبك كلما سنحت لك الفرصة . 
7- حارب في نفسك الاستسلام للهم والقلق ، وكن دائماً بشوش طلق الوجه متفائلاً . 
8- إياك والنقد اللاذع ، أو المستمر مع كل صغيرة وكبيرة . 
9- حاول دائماً حصر النزاع في دائرة ضيقة ، ولا تجعلها تتسع ، وسيطر أنت على المشكلة قبل أن تفلت من يدك . 
10- الغيرة والشك والشبهات أعداء ، فتعامل مع الوقائع ولا تتعامل مع الظنون والأوهام . 
11- اغرس في شريك حياتك الثقة في نفسه وفيك ، وثق أنت فيه ، وابعث فيه الرضى عن النفس . 
12- لا يكفي أن تتزوج شخصاً مناسباً حتى تكون سعيداً في زواجك ، ولكن يجب أن تكون أنت أيضاً الشخص المناسب . 
13- النظافة عنوان الإيمان ودليل الحب . 
14- تنازل بعض الشيء عن أشياء تعتبرها جزء من شخصيتك ، حتى يتسنى لك التمتع بما تحب من صفات شريكك في الحياة . 
15- اهتم بشريك حياتك كما تهتم بنفسك ، وأحب له ما تحب لنفسك . 
16- الأخذ والعطاء .. تعود كل منهما على التفاهم ، ولا تكن أنانياً تريد أن تأخذ أكثر مما تعطي ، أو تأخذ كل شيء ولا تعطي شيئاً . 
17- الرجل يريد من المرأة أن تكون زوجة مثالية تحسن التصرف في كل شيء ، وتمده بالحب والرعاية والحنان ، والمرأة تريد من زوجها أن يكون الشخصية القوية التي يمكن الاعتماد عليها ، والذي يقدر على سد احتياجاتها ، وأن توقن بأنها آخر امرأة في حياته . 
18- لا تسارع باتهام شريكك في الحياة عند كل مصيبة ، بل لننظر إلى الموضوع نظرة منصفة ولا تسبق الأحداث . 
19- عش يومك ولا تفكر بهموم الغد الذي لم يحن بعد ، وتصرف في حدود إمكانياتك . 
20- عليك أن تفهم قدسية الرابطة الزوجية وأنها ميثاق غليظ ، ففكر ألف مرة قبل أن تتخذ خطوة بعدها لا ينفع الندم . 
21- لا تعتمد على الحب فقط ، وإن كان الحب مهماً وضرورياً في الحياة الزوجية . 
22- اعط القدوة من نفسك لشريكك في الحياة ، ودع أفعالك تتحدث وتنبئ عن شخصيتك . 
23- لا تدع الفرصة لأقاربك وجيرانك في التدخل بينكما ، واحرص علىحل مشاكلكم بنفسك قدر الاستطاعة . 
24- لا تعجل بصحيح ما تراه خطأ من شريكك في الحياة ، فهناك عادات لن تتغير إلا بعد زمن بعيد ، ولا تضخم الصغائر . 
25- لابد من تقبل تبعات الزواج ومسؤولياته بنفس راضية وقلب مطمئن . 
26- تجنب قدر المستطاع أسباب الخلاف بينكما ، وابتعد عن إحراج شريكك في الحياة . 
27- اعمل مع زوجك على القيام بأعمال مشتركة ، فسوف تمثل لكما ذكريات سعيدة فيما بعد ، وتقرب أكثر بينكما . 
28- أتح لزوجك الفرصة بكل حرية للتعبير عن نفسه والعمل على تنمية مواهبه ، ولا تسخر من قدراته . 
29- الحقوق المالية لابد أن تحترم ، ولا يتم التساهل فيها ، فهي من أكبر أسباب الخلاف . 
30- لا تشرك زوجك في أحزانك ، وحاول جاهداً أن تتغلب عليها وحدك ، ولكن لا تنساه في أفراحك . 
31- احذري أيتها الزوجة صديقاتك اللاتي يتدخلن في حياتك الخاصة ، وهن يلبسن ثوب النصح والإرشاد . 
32- أشعري زوجك أيتها الزوجة بأنه الشخص المثالي الذي كنت تودين الارتباط به ، وأنك فخورة به وبشخصيته . 
33- تذكر حسنات زوجك عند نشوب أي خلاف بينكما ، ولا تجعل مساوئه تسيطر على عقلك فتنسيك حسناته ومزاياه . 
34- اسأل نفسك هذه الأسئلة ، حتى تدرك مزايا شريكك في الحياة وتتغلب على مشاكلك بنجاح :- 

- ما الذي يعجب كل منكما في الآخر ؟! 
- ما الخبرات السعيدة التي مرت بكما ؟! 
- ما النشاط المشترك السار الذي تستمتعان به حقاً ؟! 
- ماذا يفعل كل منكما ليظهر اهتمامه بالطرف الآخر ؟! 
- ماذا تنتظر من شريكك لتشعر أنه يحبك ويقدرك ؟! 
- ما أحلامكما المشتركة للمستقبل ؟! 

35- في الخلافات الزوجية احذري أيتها الزوجة استخدام الألفاظ الجارحة حتى لا تخسري زوجك . 
36- تهادوا .. تحابوا .. ليكن ذلك شعار الحياة الزوجية عند كل مناسبة سارة وسعيدة . 
37- الزوجة الذكية هي التي تختار الوقت المناسب لطلباتها وطلبات الأولاد وتختار الوقت المناسب أيضاً لإبداء ما تريد من ملاحظات على سلوك الزوج ، أحياناً يكون الوقت المناسب الذي تختارينه ليس هو الوقت المناسب حقاً .. فكري مرة وأخرى . 
38- كرامتي .. كبريائي .. كلمات للشيطان ينفث بها في قلب الزوجين عند نشوب الخلاف ويحاول بهما جاهداً أن يبرر لكل منهما الخطأ والبعد عن التصالح .. فهل يصح هذا بين الزوجين ؟!! 
39- لا تلغي وجود زوجك .. ولا تلغي وجود زوجتك .. فالشورى مهمة في الحياة الزوجية ، ولابد أن يشعر كل واحد بأنه مشارك في الحياة الزوجية وأنه غير مهمل . 
40- لا تهرب .. ولا تهربي من المنزل عند نشوب المشكلات ، فالهروب ليس وسيلة للعلاج ، ولامانع من الهدوء قليلاً ثم العودة لحل الخلافات . 
41- لا تضايقي زوجك بكثرة أسئلتك فيما لا يخصك ، أو تحاولي التطلع على أسرار لا يريد كشفها لك ، عندئذ سيترك الزوج المنزل ويمضي إلى مكان آخر يستريح فيه . 
42- لا تبتعدي عن زوجك وتجعلي لنفسك قوقعة تجلسي فيها وحدك ، ولكن شاركيه بقدر الحاجة . 
43- إذا كنت امرأة عاملة فتذكري أن بيتك هو مسؤوليتك الأولى ، فحاولي التكيف مع ظروف العمل وواجبات البيت . 
44- لا تتجهمي إذا حضر أهل زوجك إلى البيت ، ولكن كوني مثال للترحاب وحسن الضيافة والكرم ، واعلمي أن زوجك يشعر بك عندها ويتعرف على انطباعاتك . 
45- أكرمي حماتك وناديها بأحب الأسماء إليها حسب عادة العائلة ، ولا تحاولي الاختلاف معها ، واذكري ابنها بالخير أمامها . 
46- الجار ثم الجار .. فقد وصى به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فالإحسان إليه وعونه على الطاعة ومشاركته في الأفراح والأتراح ، مما وصى به ديننا الحنيف . 
47- الاختلاف الدائم في الرأي يؤدي غالباً إلى اختلاف القلوب ، فوافقي زوجك أحياناً حتى وإن كنت غير مقتنعة . واعلمي أن الطاعة في غير معصية الله ، وأنها في المعروف . 
48- الهدوء الذي يحتاج إليه الزوج في البيت يمكن أن تحصلي عليه عن طريق شغل الأولاد في نوع من الألعاب الذي يحتاج إلى شحذ الذهن ، مثل ألعاب الفك والتركيب .. وغيرها . 
49- أبناؤك نعمة كبرى ، فلا تجعليهم نقمة بإهمالك لهم وسوء تربيتهم ، والانشغال عنهم بأي شيء . 
50- اقرئي عن مراحل نمو الطفل ، وكيف يمكن التعامل معه حتى تحسني تعامله وتتجنبي ما يمكن أن يؤثر على صحته النفسية ، ويقيه من الصراعات النفسية فيما بعد . 
51- كوني عوناً لزوجك على الطاعة ، واطلبي الآخرة كما تطلبي الدنيا . 
52- الإسراف مفسد للحياة الزوجية ، مضيع لنعمة الله تعالى ، والله لايحب المسرفين ، فعليك بالقصد لا تشعرين أبدأ بالحاجة . 
53- سعادتك الزوجية لا تعني خلو الحياة الزوجية من المشاكل ، وإنما تعني قدرتك على حل تلك المشاكل وحصرها ، وألا تؤثر في العلاقة بينك وبين زوجك . 
54- احذري الاختلاف مع الزوج أمام الأولاد ، أو علو الصوت أمامهم ، فهم يتعلمون أولاً بالقدوة والتقليد قبل أي شيء آخر ؛ لأن هذه المشكلات ستحضر في ذهن الطفل وتؤثر عليه فيما بعد . 
55- لا تسمح لأحد بالتدخل في حياتك ، ولا تكن أنت سبباً في ذلك فلا تحكي أسرار بيتك لصديق أو قريب
*

----------


## قنوان

*كلام حلو ومفيد بس انشاء الله نقدر نطبقو
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------

